# Dogfish Head Black and Blue



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Beer name: Black and Blue
Brewed by: Dogfish Head Craft Brewery
ABV: 10%
Price: $12.99
Style: Belgian style ale / fruit beer










I'm not the biggest fruit/vegetal beer fan but I found this brew surprisingly enjoyable.

Poured into a cognac snifter, a deep copper reddish color. Minimal head that disappears quickly.

The aroma of this beer is quite wine-like. Heavy berry and grape notes. The high ABV content is noticeable with a slight booze burn in the nasal passages.

Taste, sweet fruit. Blueberry, blackberry, grape flavors. Bubbly white wine taste just like the aroma eluded too. The mouth feel reminds me of full bodied / flavored champagne.

Finish is short and sweet and dry. Minimal alcohol burn considering its bottled at 10% ABV.

Honestly this is a beer I would revisit but it might be more of a desert time or once in a while beer. Worth a try if you are a fruit beer drinker or wine lover.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Kash.

I am not a fruity beer drinker and I do not really care for fruity beer, either. I am fortunate to have a Publix supermarket within walking distance of the kampground that (sometimes) carries Dogfish Head and the Belgian style ales are better than OK.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Bruce. Im not sure exactly where in Ft Laud you are located but I just found out about a liquor store in the plaza right off 595 and Pine Island that has an above average craft beer selection. Also there is a Total Wine "coming soon" in the Fountain Shops by Broward mall.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Kash, I drool when I enter the Total Wine and More on Cordoba Rd. It is a journey for me as I do not drive at the moment and the kampground is on Commercial just east of 441.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I forgot to ask, how is Kaileen doing? She has got to be near a year old now! I was (and always will be) a noob when you (and your wife) had a baby.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

I lived near that Total Wine for a while (went to Stranahan High school). Kai is doing great, thanks for asking. She is a very happy baby and turning 1yr old July 26th.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

With the Mai Kai in town I'd have a hard time ever drinking beer. I'd just belly up to the bar with the ladies and Kern and stay blotto. There's a reason I haven't move to South Florida. Yet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Speaking of Mai Kai, here is a reason to live somewhere near Ft. Lauderdale.

Slideshow Tour


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

not a fan of the fruit either, but then again most fruit beers i have had were wheat beers. not a big fan of wheat beers.
I LOVE DFH though! i can only get 60min & 90min around here though and some kind of raisin stuff that i didnt care for


----------

